# Phoenix Gold SX amps



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone had any experience with these? I have a local dealer that I've done quite a bit of business with in the past. My XD 8ch amp is faulty and probably why it was a refurb in the first place. Stephen Mantz is said to have had something to do with this line of amp so it can't be that bad...and my local dealer knows I'm into SQ and know my way around a system. I'll probably end up back with a matching pair of 4ch amps. That seemed to work great for me in the past.
SX Series - Phoenix Gold
PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Phoenix Gold SX1200.5 Amplifier Review


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't have any experience with that line, but I am currently running a ti2 series amp and absolutely love it. The sx line looked really good, and top notch quality, really the only reason I went with the ti2 was the shop gave it to me for a steal. They had both side by side and there really was no difference in sound. Mind you, I was in a shop so that doesn't say much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I ran a Xenon 100.4 and 400.1 years ago and those amps were tanks. The brand was under different ownership back then though wasn't it? Rodin?


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

Back then yes, now owned by aamp. The amp I have came out around the same time as the sx did. I literally just got this amp back in december so not too long ago to replace a pdx amp. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

I know how frustrating finding any info on these newer amps. I had to do a lot of digging over on phoenixforum, and even then it's still tough to find any first hand experiences with them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jku89 said:


> Back then yes, now owned by aamp. The amp I have came out around the same time as the sx did. I literally just got this amp back in december so not too long ago to replace a pdx amp.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


The amp at the top of my list was the PDX F6 until I remembered PG was still around. Really I'm just wanting to go with something you don't see every day on here even though the new PDX is a proven performer. Then there's the sudden urge to deal local on something hopefully still solid but also still in budget.


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

100% agreed! Haha f6 used to be on the top of my list. I went from the v9 to the ti21600.5. I was looking at the ti21600 originally, but then decided on arc, however went to a new shop in town to look around and they gave me the ti21600.5 for literally half of what it was listed for on phoenix's website. Obviously that is Msrp but I couldn't find anyone local with it so gave up on pg...just randomly found one and took it ha! I like my pg better than the pdx. I currently have the pg running front stage and sub and a polk amp running my rear stage and I'm seriously contemplating switching it out for either the ti2 4 channel or the sx. Plus the pg is a beautiful amp lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

MSRP on the SX800.4 is $440. These guys at the local dealer tend to stand their ground on price but will sell it to you a little cheaper if you pay cash...at least I guess they still do that. Cash is king and as long as they stay above MAP they'd be idiots if they let a reasonable offer walk out the door. Some profit is better than no profit right?


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

I got the ti21600.5 for $450! Msrp is $895 I believe or $850. Shops Msrp was $599 but I just bullshitted with the guy and we were talking about cars and he liked my jeep so gave me a bad ass price. I would have left with the sx if I didn't get the price that I did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

jku89 said:


> 100% agreed! Haha f6 used to be on the top of my list. I went from the v9 to the ti21600.5. I was looking at the ti21600 originally, but then decided on arc, however went to a new shop in town to look around and they gave me the ti21600.5 for literally half of what it was listed for on phoenix's website. Obviously that is Msrp but I couldn't find anyone local with it so gave up on pg...just randomly found one and took it ha! I like my pg better than the pdx. I currently have the pg running front stage and sub and a polk amp running my rear stage and I'm seriously contemplating switching it out for either the ti2 4 channel or the sx. Plus the pg is a beautiful amp lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are these new PG amps in dealers already? I can't find any info on them on the PG website. They demoed them at CES, and that was about it. There's another new amp version too. It looks like the old M-Series amps from the 90s. 


Nevermind... I answered my own Question. The amp in Question above is not one of the new ones that was featured at CES they are not out yet, and neither are the specs. Forgive the pics as they are zoomed screenshots from a pic on the PG IG mage. It's of their CES Booth: 
New TI amps:








New SX: 









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

HardCoreDore said:


> So are these new PG amps in dealers already? I can't find any info on them on the PG website. They demoed them at CES, and that was about it. There's another new amp version too. It looks like the old M-Series amps from the 90s.
> 
> 
> Nevermind... I answered my own Question. The amp in Question above is not one of the new ones that was featured at CES they are not out yet, and neither are the specs. Forgive the pics as they are zoomed screenshots from a pic on the PG IG mage. It's of their CES Booth:
> ...


Yes I was following them at ces, and they have been hinting on new stuff for awhile, and I was going to wait, but I couldn't wait any longer for an unknown product. I'm pleased with the ti2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Another thing to consider guys is why they are suddenly willing to "discount" a brand that is rarely discounted. The dealers know something​ you don't regarding the new models. From the press releases I've read they are making a commitment to go back to the same level of quality of they used to be known for back in the day. I know we've all heard that before... cough, cough, Epsilon! cough... I don't think we're talking gold PCBs though... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I must admit @jku89 that Ti2 of yours is quite attractive. You can see the same design elements in it as the new design that hasn't been released yet. I just wish they would release the specs on the new ones. I'm more interested in the SX line as I like all my connections on one side, bit if the Ti line is considerably better, I may go that direction. Obviously if neither are of good quality I'll shop elsewhere. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 307Bronco (Dec 11, 2016)

Does PG still do the DSP? I can't find it on their website....


----------



## oranges325 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm looking to get the Phoenix gold sx amp but I wonder if it'll be worth it waiting for the newer stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

oranges325 said:


> I'm looking to get the Phoenix gold sx amp but I wonder if it'll be worth it waiting for the newer stuff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything I've heard regarding the new gear that came out of CES was along the lines of "return to the quality of the 90s", and similar. I'm​ not setting my hopes too high, but who knows? The Elite Series amps while very expensive, were very good. Maybe they can make some more moderately priced stuff that's of high quality too. Fingers crossed

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

HardCoreDore said:


> I must admit @jku89 that Ti2 of yours is quite attractive. You can see the same design elements in it as the new design that hasn't been released yet. I just wish they would release the specs on the new ones. I'm more interested in the SX line as I like all my connections on one side, bit if the Ti line is considerably better, I may go that direction. Obviously if neither are of good quality I'll shop elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thank you! So far, no complaints! It's putting out a ton of power and really efficient. I'm running this and a polk pa d4000.4. I originally had the pg running tweeters, mid range and sub, and the polk running the rear stage. I will say, if you have a power hungry sub and mids it will push those just fine, but I felt the tweeters weren't getting much, so I have moved the tweeters over to the polk amp and bridged the 4 channels to run my mids and sub. So much better now. Mind you, if I set gains with 0db tracks and no headroom it would have probably did fine. I'm sure the elite does that much better, but the ti2 is really small which is what I was drawn too the most. 

For the size, it really is hard to beat. Like I said the sx amps were really nice, but I got the ti2 for a too good of a price to pass up









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

HardCoreDore said:


> Another thing to consider guys is why they are suddenly willing to "discount" a brand that is rarely discounted. The dealers know something​ you don't regarding the new models. From the press releases I've read they are making a commitment to go back to the same level of quality of they used to be known for back in the day. I know we've all heard that before... cough, cough, Epsilon! cough... I don't think we're talking gold PCBs though...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Only reason I got a discount is the guy has seen my jeep around. If you know jeepers...they all hang out in huge crowds and I send them a ton of business now because of the customer service I got. I did have to put a shop sticker on the jeep, but that's no biggy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

jku89 said:


> Thank you! So far, no complaints! It's putting out a ton of power and really efficient. I'm running this and a polk pa d4000.4. I originally had the pg running tweeters, mid range and sub, and the polk running the rear stage. I will say, if you have a power hungry sub and mids it will push those just fine, but I felt the tweeters weren't getting much, so I have moved the tweeters over to the polk amp and bridged the 4 channels to run my mids and sub. So much better now. Mind you, if I set gains with 0db tracks and no headroom it would have probably did fine. I'm sure the elite does that much better, but the ti2 is really small which is what I was drawn too the most.
> 
> For the size, it really is hard to beat. Like I said the sx amps were really nice, but I got the ti2 for a too good of a price to pass up
> 
> ...


Im confused. You say you needed more than 129Watts for your tweets but it pushes power hungry mids just fine? You are right for a 1000 watt 5 channel it is small but 14 inches is still a challenge in a lot of vehicles.


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

dcfis said:


> Im confused. You say you needed more than 129Watts for your tweets but it pushes power hungry mids just fine? You are right for a 1000 watt 5 channel it is small but 14 inches is still a challenge in a lot of vehicles.


I had it running mids, subs and tweets, I felt the output of the tweets werent full power. I had set the gains at max output on all 5 channels, and at full tilt, the upper range was really lacking. Moved the tweeters over to the other amp and it cleaned it fixed the issue. I wouldn't have even noticed if I didn't have the exact set up already. Doors and top on it was fine, but doors and top off, I know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jku89 (Sep 18, 2016)

dcfis said:


> Im confused. You say you needed more than 129Watts for your tweets but it pushes power hungry mids just fine? You are right for a 1000 watt 5 channel it is small but 14 inches is still a challenge in a lot of vehicles.


Oops hit the wrong button, doors and top off output was lower than previous set up with different amps. 

Agreed as it still can be a challenge, however the average person only needs a five Channel amp, and this is one of the smaller ones. I could easily bring the sub channel down and run every thing with the passive crossovers, but I had the extra channels so I preferred to have my amp run more efficient, and stay active.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

307Bronco said:


> Does PG still do the DSP? I can't find it on their website....


Yes, at the CES show they had one on display.


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL (Sep 11, 2012)

The new SX2 amps started shipping this past Thursday.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Jeff Smith ATL said:


> The new SX2 amps started shipping this past Thursday.


Any idea on the new Ti amps? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff Smith ATL said:


> The new SX2 amps started shipping this past Thursday.


Will the website be updated soon for the SX2 / Ti3?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Truthunter said:


> Will the website be updated soon for the SX2 / Ti3?


They have the SX2's up now but still no TI3's. I am surprised how much longer they are than the previous TI2's and SX's. 

SX Series - Phoenix Gold


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

brumledb said:


> They have the SX2's up now but still no TI3's. I am surprised how much longer they are than the previous TI2's and SX's.
> 
> SX Series - Phoenix Gold


Hmmm, footprint of the 6ch quite a bit larger than XDi1200.6

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So I am guessing the gold on top of the sx amps is a throw back to the old m series?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The Ti3 grew also.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

sq2k1 said:


> So I am guessing the gold on top of the sx amps is a throw back to the old m series?


That's what I gather... 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like for some their answer to the xdi1200.6 might fall short because it's longer, lol.


----------

